# Chemical Peel



## smartcoder (Jul 25, 2012)

Does any one know if chemical peel is covered by insurance?


----------



## Texascoder64 (Jul 25, 2012)

17360 is what I bill for chemical peel for acne 706.1  
Medicare (Texas) does pay as do most commercial carriers, except Aetna often does not cover.  On commercial plans, I call ins co and give them this cpt to check if it is covered.


----------



## smartcoder (Jul 27, 2012)

Thanks!


----------

